# Anyone tried Cotton Candy floss sugar?



## M38A1 (Feb 28, 2020)

I was cleaning out a closet at work and came across a case of "Cotton Candy Floss Sugar - Bubble Gum Flavor" and thought to myself Hmmmmmm.......... 

So I'm sitting here with 19.5lbs of this sugar wondering if I should just go ahead and give it a try. Lemon-Bubble Gum.

My approach would be to follow the recipe per the directions and simply sway out the floss sugar for regular sugar and see where it goes.

Thoughts? Anyone else tried this?


----------



## cmason1957 (Feb 28, 2020)

I might be concerned about how those artificial colors and flavors do, but the sugar itself seems to sugar and you can certainly ferment it.


----------



## franc1969 (Feb 28, 2020)

It will probably make a skeeter pee just fine. The bubble gum flavor might be a bit odd with something else. Might be odd anyway, but think summer wine, add some tropical fruit?


----------



## Johnd (Feb 28, 2020)

Just make sure you check the SG on that stuff before you get started so it’s not out of range for your yeast or your desired ABV.


----------



## hounddawg (Feb 28, 2020)

sounds very interesting to me, I'LL keep up with this thread, i'd like to know how it goes, i make several country wines, but i cant stop myself from experimenting with about anything that i can get to ferment,,,
Dawg


----------



## jgmillr1 (Mar 3, 2020)

Or do a straight Skeeter and back sweeten with the floss sugar. I'd be a little concerned with what flavors the yeast will make out of the artificial stuff in the mix. Maybe ec1118 would be neutral enough. Let us know how it turns out


----------



## M38A1 (Mar 23, 2020)

Thanks for all the ideas!
I've got something in my primary at the moment so I think this will be next in the queue. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## M38A1 (Mar 29, 2020)

Well, with all this shelter-in-place going on and in my area sugar seems to be a bit difficult to find. So I just kicked off a batch of SkeeterPee using the pink bubblegum floss sugar in place of regular sugar. Started out with a one gallons batch and then thought "go big or go home" and scaled it up to a full 5gal. I have to say, the resulting 'lemonade' stock prior to pitching the yeast tastes, well, just like regular SP lemonade but it's pink. So I'm hopeful this will work and just be pink in the end. Unfortunately I'm out of my EC1118 so I'm trying K1-V1116 which seems pretty hardy according to their site. Thinking of names already if this turns out drinkable. Like "Pink Lemonade" or "Pretty in Pink". lol Fingers crossed.... Starting SG 1.083 so it's a tad bit hotter than normal...


----------



## M38A1 (Apr 11, 2020)

So after a few days, this stuff finally kicked off. I ran it through full fermentation in the bucket and today just racked it off after achieving .990SG three days in a row. Did the k-meta/k-sorbate and sparkloid this morning. I'll let this run a couple weeks to see how it clears and go from there. Thinking of names like "Pepto", "Pretty in Pink" or just "Pink Lemonade" since it was a SkeeterPee base. I'll have some updates in a couple weeks.


----------



## M38A1 (Apr 12, 2020)

Well crud. Day 2 of clearing with Sparkloid and I believe all the color is being stripped out. It 'was' such a pretty pink. I'll let this go two weeks to clear and then when I back sweeten use the floss sugar again in hopes of better color retention.


----------



## sour_grapes (Apr 12, 2020)

Dang!


----------



## Johnd (Apr 12, 2020)

The colors may not be bound in that stuff in such a way that it will hang in there. If you really like the pink color, maybe you could blend in a little red wine once it’s clear to get the hue you desire.


----------



## M38A1 (Apr 12, 2020)

Johnd said:


> The colors may not be bound in that stuff in such a way that it will hang in there. If you really like the pink color, maybe you could blend in a little red wine once it’s clear to get the hue you desire.



Thanks John.... I'll consider that with a test sample in a couple weeks.


----------



## Arne (Apr 14, 2020)

Another little color cheat. A little red food coloring will bring the color back. Arne.


----------



## Johnd (Apr 14, 2020)

M38A1 said:


> Well crud. Day 2 of clearing with Sparkloid and I believe all the color is being stripped out. It 'was' such a pretty pink. I'll let this go two weeks to clear and then when I back sweeten use the floss sugar again in hopes of better color retention.
> View attachment 60069





cmason1957 said:


> I might be concerned about how those artificial colors and flavors do, but the sugar itself seems to sugar and you can certainly ferment it.


Looks like you hit that nail on the head @cmason1957 !!!!!!!


----------



## M38A1 (Apr 14, 2020)

Silly question on red food coloring... Will smaller amounts give a pink hue or a red hue? I guess I'll just have to try and find out along with some red wine infusion as an experiment. I'll know more in a couple weeks when it's cleared fully. Thanks everyone so far.


----------



## cmason1957 (Apr 14, 2020)

Johnd said:


> Looks like you hit that nail on the head @cmason1957 !!!!!!!



Even a blind hog finds an acorn once in a while, is what my old boss used to say. That and I made a candy cane wine once that started kind of a pink/red color and ended up just as pretty white as could be.


----------



## M38A1 (May 13, 2020)

The back sweeten with floss sugar kept it's pink color. So we let that sit a couple weeks to make sure it was going to hold and bottled it. Tastes just like a SkeeterPee but it's pink!

Thanks for your help on this one.


----------

